

Geni Reneges on Lifetime Subscriptions - whafro

Via email today:<p>"Thank you for being a loyal Geni subscriber. As you may have heard, Geni is now part of the MyHeritage family. We’re truly excited about joining forces with such a great partner and have been thrilled with the response we’ve received to this news.<p>As a lifetime subscriber, we have some good news and some bad news for you. The bad news is that MyHeritage doesn’t support lifetime subscriptions; we are replacing your lifetime subscription with a 5-year Geni subscription that starts today.<p>The good news is that we are giving you a valuable gift – a 5-year MyHeritage data subscription (a $600 value) – at no additional cost to you. With this subscription you can take full advantage of MyHeritage’s SuperSearch search engine for historical records.<p>An account has been created for you using your email address. 
Activate your MyHeritage data subscription now [link removed].<p>With SuperSearch you can search over 4 billion records including birth, marriage, death, burial, census, military, immigration, yearbooks, and newspapers. In the future, we’ll automatically notify you of historical records that match profiles in your family tree on Geni; adding these records to Geni as sources as simple as clicking a button.<p>Thank you again for being a loyal Geni subscriber, and we hope this gift will help you in your family history research!<p>- The Geni Team"
======
debacle
I wonder if there is any service out there that actually does have lifetime
subscriptions that have lasted for a serious amount of time.

~~~
signalsignal
Sears Craftsman Tools.

